

Soundsquatting: Uncovering the use of homophones in domain squatting [pdf] - tacon
https://lirias.kuleuven.be/bitstream/123456789/471405/1/soundsquatting_isc2014.pdf

======
tacon
I think it is rather poor academic research to mention "utube.com" as
soundsquatting on Youtube.com, since it is actually the reverse that is
happening. When his traffic "problem" hit the news in 2006, I called and
talked to the owner of Utube, the company, for a bit. I'm sure I wasn't alone
in advising him to put ads on his pages to recoup some of his loses, but he
was really pissed at the disruption to his business that Youtube's popularity
was causing. After a few months, he started showing ads with a little button
to get to his new site. Now I see he has a pure advertising page. I'm sure
Youtube had lots of opportunities to buy his domain, but they didn't want to
pay his price, so utube.com shows ads forever.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Tube_%26_Rollform_Equ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Tube_%26_Rollform_Equipment)

